# Inspiration?Guilty Pleasures? Something new?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm feeling musically stale.. Not in playing there is so much left to be polished... But I'm wishing for something new to listen to and radio leaves me cold. Same old same old. I love sattelite, but there is so much variety I keep hopping around. So what is everyone listening to? I'm open, I like everything.. The last CD I bought (besides BNL's kids one) Was Sheryl Crow and I think before that it was Lincoln Park and Rush..or maybe it was Incubus.. Anyway Fire away!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Kathleen Edwards? Great songwriting and musicianship - and shes Canadian!

You can listen to a bunch of songs from her new CD on her website:

http://www.kathleenedwards.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Lately I've been rocking the old 80's pop-rock and some newer Canadian alt-rock bands. For 80's pop-rock it's been The Box and The Dream Academy. And for newer stuff I've really been digging Black Mountain. The Ting Tings are pretty good too -- just got We Started Nothing and it's excellent fun pop.

I always find, when I'm looking for a little inspiration, that a walk to and slow browse in my favourite local record store (CD Warehouse BTW) does me worlds of good. I'll listen to random things. Search for old stuff I haven't heard in ages. Rummage through the used shelves. Do weird things like look at the clock and count out as many albums as the minute hand shows and listen to that album (so if it say 1:07 on the clock I'll count out 7 discs and listen to the 7th one). Every time I've done that I've ended up buying the disc -- weird how it works out.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Lately I've been rocking the old 80's pop-rock and some newer Canadian alt-rock bands. For 80's pop-rock it's been The Box and The Dream Academy.


Love the Box! Always thought that was some of Sas Jordans best work! LOL! L'Affaire Dumoutier (s?) one of my favs through headphones. Thanks for the ideas though...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been listening to the new Raconteurs CD (awesome) as well as stuff by Joe Bonamassa and the new John Mayer DVD - Where the Light is. 

I just kinda stumbled onto the White Stripes and the Raconteurs after reading an article in Guitar World last year (?). Took a bit to get into (kinda like the Hip) but now I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

And here's some Wilco to blow yer mind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97IT0-EDTtw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lZeUqbVW18&feature=related

 Nels Cline is a monster.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Check out the Fratellis and the Zutons, newer bands with a kind of retro sound, not normally my style but I have found them pretty good.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Not new, but new to me -- I just discovered Bill Frisell and Marc Ribot, and am enjoying listening to their back catalogues. There's some interesting stuff in there that's not really like anything I've ever heard before. 
I like these pieces by Bill Frisell: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Svzv-YkUzdk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m7iXZCXv14

Here's some interesting Marc Ribot (he's pretty diverse): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VjKKFu83xw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGSI8CuH1nQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNfEtmzqTw4


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh yeah...I forgot to mention Wolfmother, 30 Seconds to Mars and of course you just can't go wrong with Freddie King.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Go to Chapters (or wherever) and buy a copy of UNCUT magazine and a copy of PASTE magazine, listen to the provided cds, check out the websites of the artists written about, and of artists advertised.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Hey guys, I'm feeling musically stale.. Not in playing there is so much left to be polished... But I'm wishing for something new to listen to and radio leaves me cold. Same old same old. I love sattelite, but there is so much variety I keep hopping around. So what is everyone listening to? I'm open, I like everything.. The last CD I bought (besides BNL's kids one) Was Sheryl Crow and I think before that it was Lincoln Park and Rush..or maybe it was Incubus.. Anyway Fire away!


 
I saw a woman playing roots/blues/country type stuff in Kitchener a few months back that I thought was just amazing... and I'm a fan of 70s-90s hard rock and metal! Definitely a departure from my norm but good is good no matter where you find it.

Her name is Romney Getty, another Canadian girl who's got an amazing voice and writes some pretty good stuff when you're in a more laid back rootsie mood. Her web site has a couple examples of her stuff check it out...

http://www.romneygetty.com/

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=87325837 

BTW, looks like she's touring the east coast this month. I'd highly recommend checking her out.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> ...of course you just can't go wrong with Freddie King.


wait, we don't have an "I Agree!" smiley? They even have one of those on TGP...where there seems to be way more disagreement than on here. Ah well, I agree! Texas Cannonball, Toredown and Woman across the River are never very far from my playlist.

EDIT:







(Nods to laristotle)


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

I sometimes choose different genres
on media player. When something
grabs my attention, I'll check 'em
out further.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> wait, we don't have an "I Agree!" smiley?


Here ya go.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> wait, we don't have an "I Agree!" smiley? They even have one of those on TGP...where there seems to be way more disagreement than on here. Ah well, I agree! Texas Cannonball, Toredown and Woman across the River are never very far from my playlist.


:wave: This little guy looks agreeable. I'm partial to Big Legged Woman and Everyday I Have the Blues. Toredown is a classic.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

You could also check out Paramore and Against Me.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

The past year or so Ive been into recording my own music however along the way Ive heard some great tracks by other artists recording from home that sound great so Im mostly listening to people/artists doing the home recording thing in hopes of getting better at it myself.

Here is a cool forum to check out some decent home studio recordings.

http://homerecording.com/bbs/forumdisplay.php?f=15

This song sounds pretty good for home recording...reminds me a bit of supertramp.

The World is a Reason to Live 
http://homerecording.com/bbs/showthread.php?t=266852


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been very impressed with the Quebec group Karkwa. Strong strong material that easily survives the absence of solos. Saw them recently in Charlottetown and they were staggeringly good. Don't let the language thing deter you. these guys are every bit as good as Radiohead. You can find lots of videos and concert footage on Youtube.

Another quirky find is local kid Josh Dolgin, AKA "DJ So-Called". Josh still owes me my Cab Calloway album back, but I'll forgive him that given what he's done since that time. Josh has come up with a wonderful fusion of hip-hop and klezmer that is vibrant, clever, yet seems effortless. The accompanying music videos seem to have struck a chord with folks too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tS4OWiozmw&feature=related


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought DEVO "The Essentials" at lunch time yesterday.


Strange but beautiful



I can't get me no......satisFACshun:banana:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm waiting for the day when at a press conference, Barack Obama, or Gordon Brown, or Stephen Harper or some other national leader responds to a question saying "Well, when a problem comes around, you must whip it".


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Who else would write a song called *********??? Now one of the guys from Devo created a kids show called "Yo Gabba Gabba" VERY strange stuff...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Mothersbaugh (sp) wrote the theme music for the TV show Rugg Rats.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Who else would write a song called *********???


Loved that song! 

"********* he was a *********
One chromosome too many" :banana:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Mark Mothersbaugh (sp) wrote the theme music for the TV show Rugg Rats.


Yep that's the guy!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In the 80s I was in a band called Ransom. We played one Devo tune called "Girl You Want".

One Saturday we played a benefit for a residential development center for mentally and physically handicapped people.

Honestly I'm the most soft hearted guy you'll ever meet when it comes to this sort of thing and this comes from intimate first hand experience. I have a special little girl.

However....this gig was the first time I had ever seen an audience dance to Devo and look like they had the "ryhthm" nailed down.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting brief video about Mark Mothersbaugh here: http://www.markmothersbaugh.com/

I was aware that he had done Pee Wee's Playhouse and many other kid's shows besides Rugrats, but was unaware he had scored all of Wes Anderson's movies.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Kathleen Edwards? Great songwriting and musicianship - and shes Canadian!
> 
> You can listen to a bunch of songs from her new CD on her website:
> 
> http://www.kathleenedwards.com


Another big fan here. Her band is great too:rockon2:


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

I realize that you're probably looking for band names but...

Have you checked the library?

Our local library has a LARGE sometimes surprisingly ecclectic CD selection. Cheaper than haunting the records stores/downloading. I've been discovering some great stuff that was, admittedly before my time. I'm into Blues right now; LOVE John Lee Hooker, Taj Mahal is nice and Etta James has got some soul (she was only in her early 20s on the one album I played)

After stumbling across Santana's Black Magic Woman on GH3 (*blush* - I feel like I've been living under a rock) I'm going to go digging for more of his stuff. All I'd previously heard of his music was the duets he did with Nickelback, BB King (whom I can't get into) and Michelle Branch, which did not blow me away.

Cadence


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I'm waiting for the day when at a press conference, Barack Obama, or Gordon Brown, or Stephen Harper or some other national leader responds to a question saying "Well, when a problem comes around, you must whip it".


Might be on the money with Harper, but you usually have to move a bit to the right in the UK and US for that sort of thing.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I know it's a little bit cheesy but there's a band I saw twice this summer and they are the flavor of the summer here in Montreal! Try The Lost Fingers! They do some 80' cover in manouche jazz! Really funny!

http://www.myspace.com/thelostfingers


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I'm waiting for the day when at a press conference, Barack Obama, or Gordon Brown, or Stephen Harper or some other national leader responds to a question saying "Well, when a problem comes around, you must whip it".


It sounds like political suicide. Bush is good at that - he should be on your list. He's got no credibility to damage anyway.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

i STRONGLY suggest the following

-Disturbed
-Thrice
-Avenged Sevenfold
-Atreyu
-Rise Against
-Nirvana
-Eric Clapton
-Guns n Roses
-Papa Roach
-Pantera
-Bullet For My Valentine
-The Used
-Forever the Sickest Kids
-Breaking Benjamin


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I'm goin to plug my fav band, Tool, they really show how powerful and dynamic space can have, and not too mention he gives some great ideas for using effects, and if you play bass, their bassist I'll give you some ideas for playin it in a whole different way. The closest thing I've heard to a bassist playing like a guitarist, and it sounds real good...so yes Everything by Tool, all the way from old to new, lots of stuff there, if you don't already listen to them, you owe it to yourself, you'll be hooked...I was...


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

My buddy turned me on to "No Sustitutions". A live club recording with Larry Carlton and Steve Lukather.

Sweet guitar,bass & drums.Powerful without being overstated..Love it!

I will definately check out the other suggestions made also.I'm always open to
the myriad of available tunes/bands out there.

Listening to friends choices is a good way to narrow things down.I find the number of things available overwhelming!

Jan


----------

